# Megy hát Guildenstern s Rosenkrantz neki?



## Encolpius

Hello, Hamlet 5. felvonás, 2. szín, Arany János fordítása, Horatio mondja ezt a mondatot, az eredeti angolt sem értem "So Guildenstern and Rosencrantz go to ’t", de attól tartak Arany csak lefordította szószerint és ő sem értette. Mit jelent a nekimegy ebben a mondatban? Nádasdy: "Guildensternnek és Rosencrantznak annyi" --- ezt persze mindannyian értjük. Köszi. Enc.


----------



## Zsanna

Két lehetőséget látok:
1.
Lehetne úgy, hogy az eredeti "go to 't" a "went to the gallows"-t jelenti (tehát kivégezték őket, ahogy Hamlet az átírt levélben megkérte erre az angol királyt). Bár a kivégzési módjuk elég homályos (az 5. felvonás elején akasztófáról volt szó, de az eredeti levélben Hamletnek a fejét kellett volna levágni a dán király kérése szerint, Hamlet átiratában már csak a gyors halálát kéri eme két "úriembernek"), viszont mivel nem is érdemel külön részletezést (hiszen két "hitvány" alakról van szó Hamlet szerint), talán ezért intézi el ilyen gyorsan (a haláluk módjának részletezése nélkül) az egészet a szerző.
Az általad idézett második idézet ezt támasztja alá.
2.
Viszont ennek ellentmond az, ahogy Hamlet válaszol a kérdéses mondatra.
Nem árt figyelembe venni azt sem, hogy Arany kérdésként fordította a mondatunkat:
"Megy hát G. s R. neki?",
és a válasz erre az, hogy
"kaptak a szolgálaton".
Emiatt én inkább arra voksolnék, hogy a mai angolban valami "went along with it"-féle jelentésben állhatott a "go to 'it" (azaz gyakorlatilag: elfogadták a küldetésüket). (Sőt, az Arany-féle változat még azt is jelzi, hogy_ lelkesen_!)
De visszatérve a kérdéses mondatra: az Arany-féle verzió már nem hallatszik érthetően, de hogy ő mit értett eredetileg a saját mondatán, azt nem tudom megmondani - így azt sem, hogy megértette-e az eredetit vagy sem. (Bár Arany nem volt híres a félrefordításokról.)
Szerintem azonban megértette, csak mi nem értjük már meg őt.


----------



## Encolpius

Zsanna said:


> az Arany-féle verzió már nem hallatszik érthetően, de hogy ő mit értett eredetileg a saját mondatán, azt nem tudom megmondani - így azt sem, hogy megértette-e az eredetit vagy sem. (Bár Arany nem volt híres a félrefordításokról.) Szerintem azonban megértette, csak mi nem értjük már meg őt.



tehát te sem érted, hogy minek vagy kinek megy G. és R. neki?


----------



## Zsanna

Hát, szerintem elég világos voltam, de átfogalmazhatom: én sem értem Arany János mondatát. Magyarul ezt így nem mondanánk már. (Ezért készülnek az újabb fordítási verziók.)


----------



## Encolpius

Zsanna said:


> Hát, szerintem elég világos voltam, de átfogalmazhatom: *én sem értem Arany János mondatát*. Magyarul ezt így nem mondanánk már. (Ezért készülnek az újabb fordítási verziók.)



Biztosan elég világos voltál mások szerint is, én viszont nem értettem. Most viszont értem. Köszönöm a velős választ. Ennyit akartam tudni.


----------



## Zsanna

Én is köszönöm a megtiszteltetést. 
Mert ezek szerint a "nem hallatszik érthetően" (az általában, nemcsak számomra) nem annyira fontos (sokat mondó, kifejező), mint az, hogy én (személy szerint) mit értek meg. Ekkora elismerést már régen kaptam. Még egyszer köszi.


----------

